# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen

## JimmyLiu

> Alright, I have to work hard.  Probably from the very beginning.  
> Or maybe I was so keen on finding mistakes and persuaded myself there are some? 
> Irren ist menschlich. Ich benuzte Deutsch letzmals vor einem Jahr. Ich muß "lernen, lernen und lernen nochmals". Als Lenin sagte.

 Does anybody know the original version of Lenin's ?(Of course in russian) 
Lernen, lernen und lernen nochmals. 
Maybe Lenin was speaking in german by then(he knows german), but I think that's hardly possible. The sentence must have turned up in one of his Marxist volumes, I guess?  *Отрезано от темы* Which is more complicated? German grammar or Russian grammar?

----------


## Оля

> Does anybody know the original version of Lenin's ?(Of course in russian) 
> Lernen, lernen und lernen nochmals.

 Учиться, учиться и ещё раз учиться.

----------


## bitpicker

> Lernen, lernen und lernen nochmals.

 That should be 'Lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen'. 
Robin

----------


## JimmyLiu

Thank you very much for providing this information, and thanks for correcting me. 
I'd love to share more things with you but unfortunately I'm a beginner in both German and Russian, and to make matters worse, English is not my native language. For that reason, I may have to get more help than I give. 
Aber ich lerne gerne, und ich bin nur 17 jahre alt. Ich habe noch Zeit! 
I'm Chinese and I live in Beijing. If you happen to be interested in Chinese pleaes don't hesitate to tell me. I'd be glad to help!! 
Большое спасибо!
За ваше здоровье!

----------


## bitpicker

> Aber ich lerne gerne, und ich bin nur 17 *J*ahre alt. Ich habe noch Zeit!

 With the exception of that capital letter these sentences are quite correct, and there was nothing wrong with the English ones either. I'm a beginner when it comes to Russian myself, native speaker of German and quite proficient, if I may say so, in English, having studied it at university level. 
Robin

----------


## JimmyLiu

Thank you, Robin, for those encouraging words. I'm wondering how I can improve my Russian and German the same time I keep up with English.
I know it's hard, but I'll try. 
Are there any good resources on the internet on German and Russian? I mean at beginner level? 
Jimmy

----------


## bitpicker

I can't help you much with resources on Russian (except of course for this forum and its sister site) in English; most of the resources I use are in German. 
As far as German is concerned, there's a forum on learning German here: http://forums.delphiforums.com/aboutgerman/start 
The common language used there is English, but you'll find people from all over the world there who are interested in learning German. The forum offers exercises, explanations and even free 1:1 tutoring in German. It's completely non-profit, no fees attached - the platform delphiforums has a paid membership plan but that is not necessary for using the forum. I work as one of the tutors there in my spare time. 
Robin

----------

